# Brakes



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

DanoJ said:


> I just recently got my 2014 Cruze and was given a set of pads and roaters for it. Now I'm going to have my breaks done and have to get another set of pads and roaters. My question is are the pads the same on the front as they are the back?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome to the forum!

To answer you question, most vehicles have different brake pads and rotors in the front than they do in the rear.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Definitely different. Some models have rear drums (LS, 1LT, Eco) and some have rear discs (2LT, LTZ, Diesel). A 2LT is a LT with leather seats


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

Welcome. We would love to see some pictures of your car if you get a chance.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

DanoJ said:


> I just recently got my 2014 Cruze and was given a set of pads and roaters for it. Now I'm going to have my breaks done and have to get another set of pads and roaters. My question is are the pads the same on the front as they are the back?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

How many miles? If you have drums in the rear I would definitely recommend adjusting them. Remove drums w T30 spin the star wheel up 5-7 clicks using a regular screw driver.


----------

